# What size boat...



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Just curious as to what size boats you guys are using on Erie. I've seen from 30+ft. down to 14ft. flat bottoms (I think those guys are nuts), which would scare the sh!t out of me.

Mine's an 18' Starcraft closed bow sterndrive, aluminum hull.

Like I said, just curious. Might give me a better idea as to how you are doing what. 

Just something to pass the time. Calling for heavy freezing rain here this weekend. So much for the 50 degrees that was predicted.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

For years I fished out of a 16 ft. aluminum with a 25 hp Merc. with no problems. Now I have a 24 ft. Fiberglass Starcraft Walkaround.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=17131&ppuser=1089


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Matt your boat is so sweet, I/O or outboard, I seen one for say on walleye.com that had a outboard, I looked long and hard at walkaround before the Ranger. I would buy one just like you have super nice boat.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> Matt your boat is so sweet, I/O or outboard, I seen one for say on walleye.com that had a outboard, I looked long and hard at walkaround before the Ranger. I would buy one just like you have super nice boat.


Thanks for the kind comments it is an I/O 5.7 - 260 hp. Looked hard for an OB walk around. At the time all of them were salt water boats so I went with the I/O when I found it. My Granddad, Dad and I have always owned Starcrafts, so when I found this boat I jumped on it and I absolutely love it. Plus the engine was nearly brand new, it only had 50 hours on it. It is a fishing machine and a family boat all wrapped into one. Once the kids get a little older I will probably look into a boat like the Ranger you have, a true fishing machine. We will line up a trip sometime this spring and you can get a close up look at it.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

I have a 17 ft. bluefin with a 50 force outboard.Have had it for 8 yrs. It's mainly a perch boat , but i'm going to target eyes more this year. Does anything taste better than a fried perch.Besides my boat & my user name on here, it's also my radio name on the lake. Talk to you on the lake-after it melts.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I have a 21' Trophy Walk Around Cuddy Cabin. I fish out of Ashtabula and Conny. I wouldn't fish out of anything much smaller than that myself personally. Erie kicks up pretty fast on the NE side.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I run a 21 foot Ranger fisherman series, 9.9 kicker and 250 2 stroke Direct Injection, Plenty of hull and motor for Erie but low and sleek enough to fish bass.


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

22' Sylvan Offshore. 125 hp I/O. When I am not fishing out of it, my wife and I like to take it out tubing and just chilling on the lake.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

17' Starcraft, 115 Merc. run out of Huron. Come on spring!!


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

20ft YarCraft, single console, set back deep, Like a Lund LE but fiberglass. Has the biggest livewells Ive ever seen on a boat, made for musky. I had 18 eyes in it last summer and had trouble finding them . Merc EFI 225, sweeet motor, rumbles like an old vette!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Hey Erie Angler do you have Marc Hudson's old boat, sounds like it, he said it was fast and super fun to drive


----------



## Just Ducky (Jul 14, 2004)

I have a 21 Bayliner w/140 IO. Set up with 4 elec. riggers and 8 additional rod holders for dipsie and planner board rods.


----------



## rippin lip (Dec 3, 2005)

i have a 17'6" lund fisherman - walk thru windshield with a 115 horse yamaha 4 stroke - i have been caught out in 6-7 footers and never have taken water over the bow - i start out at turtle creek and move east with the migration - fish sat and sunday every weekend and when the big school is at cleveland i fish it every night after work. i love geneva in august/september. best thing about my boat is the fuel cost - my freinds will put in 100 or so dollars in fuel after a day of fishing i usually spend 20. looking forward to another great fishing season on our great lake erie. i usually fish 4 footers or less if bad forecast i hit mosquito lake with the ultra-lites.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> Hey Erie Angler do you have Marc Hudson's old boat, sounds like it, he said it was fast and super fun to drive


Yeah I do. He's right. Let me tell you, it has one heck of a hole shot, actually doesnt even have one! Its definately fast and lot of fun to drive ! So if the fishings not good at least you have that to look forward to.

The boat has an awesome set-up except there is no "shelter" so to speak for anyone but the driver, but I have no prob  !


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Yeah gottcha, he said it was a sick one. That's great, glad your enjoying it and hopefully kicking some walleye tail in it too!!  

That's how I feel about my boat if fishing sucks, crank the radio and lay the hammer down, the pro style glass boats are super fun to drive and ride in. I love it.


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

Well Guys, 

I feel like that guy everyone is gonna call crazy. I run a 16'6" Lund Mr. Pike w/ 75hp carb merc. I love it been out perch fishin in 3-4 footers and been ok. But I think I have the smallest boat posted to this point.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

woodworker2001 said:


> Well Guys,
> 
> I feel like that guy everyone is gonna call crazy. I run a 16'6" Lund Mr. Pike w/ 75hp carb merc. I love it been out perch fishin in 3-4 footers and been ok. But I think I have the smallest boat posted to this point.


Nothing wrong with that rig at all. Like I said, I fished out of 16 footer for 10+ years and caught just as many fish out that boat as I do the 24 ft. plus the gas was a little cheaper in the smaller boat


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I got ya beat woodworker,{probably not a good thing}. I run a 16 ft. fiberglass, big for it's size though. High sides and pretty heavy. 160 hp io.. Runs, handles great in 3 to 4's, but any more than that and I can't take the beating anymore. Great on gas, that's a good thing! I've had bigger and better boats, but last year my son and I had some pretty great days together on it. The attraction is lake erie and the great fishing, the boat is the vehicle. Oh, and one more thing, its paid for!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

Lund Angler SS 17 feet long with a 60 merc and a 9.9 four stoke kicker. Sorry no pic's.
ps I been out over 14 miles from shore in it.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Glad to hear about some of these smaller boats having success. I'll be fishing the western basin alot this summer in a 2007 15ft Lowe FM with a 50 horse Merc, its a deep V aluminum. I'll surely have to pick and choose my days. I dont want to be out there in that thing with more than 2 footers or so. Its ok though because im more of a basser anyways and I can always go to the bay and harbors with rough weather. Thats whats so GREAT about Erie, tons of species to target and tons of ways to do it. 

Even though ive not been on Erie yet in this boat theres one thing im sure of already, we're gonna get soaked.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

I run a Crestliner TS202 20' with a 225 Merc Optimax and a 15 Merc 4-stroke kicker. Set up for 2 Big Jon electric riggers and 6 rod holders for dipsy and board trolling :T ...been a great boat and handles well in rough water. An added bonus is spring ride seats so I have about 7" of cushion on those rough days, which saves the old back! :C


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

The 16 foot Cherokee I'm selling has the v front , but flat in the rear. I wouldn't have been comfortable going out on Erie very far in that. But like I said, I've seen guys out in smaller. 

I bought the 18' Starcraft with Erie in mind, It's another old boat, 1973, with a 120 I/O. My first sterndrive, which I wasn't sure I wanted, but then again, like *rippin lip* said, the fuel economy is a bonus. A little more boat, but I'll still be keeping my fishing down to 4's or less. Been out in 8's with an 18' Lund SE, which wasn't fun at all. 

Thanks for the replies guys. Keep 'em coming. Listening to some people talk (not on here), I was afraid my boat was considered too small. Glad to hear the smaller boats are doing well on the lake. Hope to see you all out there come spring.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

fugarwi7 said:


> I run a Crestliner TS202 20' with a 225 Merc Optimax and a 15 Merc 4-stroke kicker. Set up for 2 Big Jon electric riggers and 6 rod holders for dipsy and board trolling :T ...been a great boat and handles well in rough water. An added bonus is spring ride seats so I have about 7" of cushion on those rough days, which saves the old back! :C



I know I've seen you at the Vermillion River ramp.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

I have two Cannon Magnum 10 electric downriggers that came with the boat when I bought it. Never fished with riggers before, don't know if I ever will. Good to have I guess, maybe someday I will find a use for them. Are there a lot of accessories that go with fishing downriggers ? One more thing to spend $$$ on !


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

Krusty I use two riggers on my boat. I run harness and spoons. Sometimes I do real well with the harness. Might want to give them a try they are easy to use and let you a a rod in a ver little space.


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

My boat is a Seaswirl, 21.5ft WA Outboard w/ 8.5 ft. beam. This boat is trailerable. I didnt want to dock; I prefer mobility, yet big enough to handle rougher conditions. She has a kicker for trolling and Spring cant get here soon enough! :T


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Tommybouy said:


> My boat is a Seaswirl, 21.5ft WA Outboard w/ 8.5 ft. beam. This boat is trailerable. I didnt want to dock; I prefer mobility, yet big enough to handle rougher conditions. She has a kicker for trolling and Spring cant get here soon enough! :T


Those Seaswirl WA's are one sweet ride buddy!


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

26 foot penn yan for now and a 17 ft ranger for night fishin[​


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Some size 12's that move along the piers and breakwalls pretty well!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

krustydawg said:


> I have two Cannon Magnum 10 electric downriggers that came with the boat when I bought it. Never fished with riggers before, don't know if I ever will. Good to have I guess, maybe someday I will find a use for them. Are there a lot of accessories that go with fishing downriggers ? One more thing to spend $$$ on !


It's like anything else related to fishing...don't really need it but got to have it, so spend more money to get it! I have 4 complete rigger sets with two rod holders for each, swivel bases, extra releases, sliders, extra balls, single rod holders, etc...I had these on my old boat but only rigged 2 on my new one...The biggest expense is the riggers themselves, unless you buy a Subtroll, Depth Raider or Fish Hawk unit ($400-$600), but all of those $10, $20 and $30 accessories add up to some serious cash! I don't use my riggers at Erie...I use them at Lake Ontario for salmon and steelies and up in Canada. I could, but they really aren't needed at Erie since all of my fishing is west of Lorain. 

Het, I fished out of Huron last year and never launched at Vermillion...but in 05' I always went to Vermillion to fish that area. This year I will use both, depending on where the fish are.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

krustydawg said:


> I have two Cannon Magnum 10 electric downriggers that came with the boat when I bought it. Never fished with riggers before, don't know if I ever will. Good to have I guess, maybe someday I will find a use for them. Are there a lot of accessories that go with fishing downriggers ? One more thing to spend $$$ on !


Krusty,

I have two mag 10's and two Big Jon captains packs all set up on tracks for easy installation. These are primarily for salmon in Lakes Ontario and Michigan, but They worked great last spring out of Avon for the steelhead and I've used them fishing east of Eastlake on Erie for walleye when they are down 45+ feet with very good success.

The single most productive method for eyes I've found is running diving cranks 40-70 ft (depending on the crank) back from the ball thus keeping the ball 10-15 ft above the fish. I have never done as well on walleye having the balls running the same depth as the lures. The other method I have seen work is running mini discs behind the balls with spoons and harnesses, once again getting the lure below the balls. The salmon and steehead don't seem to care about the ball as much, I've run leads as short as 5' with success some days.

I only run them in Erie when the fish are very deep in the eastern waters or for steelhead.

You have to have some balls to run riggers


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Lundy, one other way to keep the ball out of the fish when rigging w/ spoons or harnesses, is to drop the ball 15' deeper than the fish then use a fixed stacked above the ball for line attachment. 

Tip from Jeff Liskay @ the college.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Mine is a 16ft,3in.LUND REBEL.I set it up for either trolling with seven rod holder bases or also a great drift boat.Power comes from an Evinrude fifty horse tiller.I have ship to shore.and Eagle electronics.GPS and Finder.I have had the REBEL as far as 15.5 miles out.I can run 10 miles out and troll all day and get back in on less than six gallons of gas.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Selling the 15 ' MFG. She's getting replaced with a 21' '74 starcraft with an I-6 I/O, Mercruiser out drive. New floor, a little spit and polished and I'll see you all on the bar out of Lorain!!!


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

Erie Rebel, Nice setup! and I envy your fuel economy too! I wont dock my boat enabling trailering to the nearest ramp to help control fuel cost. Its a bummer that gas prices have so much influence on boat purchases, but if fuel economy isnt considered someone may not be fishing as much as they would like. I had a 17 ft. Crestliner Tiller that I loved - economical- versatile-stable! I re-visited purchasing a deep vee again but chronic phatigue @ anytime could make a tiller a fight for me. Also, my dads health belongs in a bigger Walkaround and not exposed in the elements, otherwise I wouldve bought a deep vee. There are many reasonably calm days each season affording plenty of opportunity. 

*I would never recommend*; but a-long-time-ago; my dad & I trolled NE of Kelleys in a 14 ft w/ 5.5 Johnson that we launched from Mazurik. I landed my first fish ohio walleye that day on a silver/black Hot-N-Tot; She measured 29.5 inches and weighed 7lbs. 9oz. caught around Fathers Day . "Spinning" (another OGF'r) is sending me a pic to post of her and I fishing from her 12 footer around Kelleys Is. that she keeps at her parents place on K.I. We stayed within 200yds of shore on the lee side of course. The fact her parents live on the island, we only need to turn the corner from the ramp! We had a great time! 

I believe as long as Erie is respected and good judgement is used, most will be ok.!%


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Tommy'Yes I have the greatest respect and love for Mother Erie.I have been an eye fisherman for around 13 years now. The first eye I ever caught was on Gun Lake in S.W. Mi. That was gotten on a black Kelly's Plow Jockey.I have never had a fish hit as hard as that one did. Been addicted ever since.Since I have fished Erie for almost ten years now I know what to look for as far as weather goes.:B


----------



## fishinfool6369 (Feb 17, 2005)

started fishing erie with my parents when i was 14 years old in a 16ft trihull/with a 50hp merc, had that boat for 10 years and sold her for the same price as we bought it, then got a 16ft sylvan super select with a 40hp, took her out 15 miles out of ashtabula once(crazy i know), you just need to be smart and pick the right days, she was a great boat for 10 years, sold her 5 minutes after i put the fore sale sign on her, now i am in a lund 1800 explorer with a 115hp yama 4 stroke, if i would just fish erie, i would probably get a glass boat around 25 ft, but i like to fish all the local lakes for my tournaments, so this boat works out perfect for that and for fishing erie, i have had her out in 4 footers with not too much problem, not the funniest conditions but you just have to know your equipment and how to be smart running it.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

I just finalized my new (to me) boat today and winterized it as it has been in a heated garage... it is a 19 1/2' 1991 glasstron sierra with a 120 volvo I/O... It is semi ready with a couple of rod holders and a bimmini cover from windshield to 1/2 way to the stern for the early spring cold days and the dog days of summer .... I am so siked!!!! I just cant wait for my mentor (shortdrift) to get well and ride in it and critique it for me to get it set up right for the eyes:B !!!!!


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I started on Erie from a 12 foot row boat with no name and a 5 horse outboard.
Caught lots of fish.
Then up to a 14 foot seanymph fishing machine pushed by a 9.9 evenrude. Awesome little set-up and could take on the occasional 4 footer.
I presently have a Lund 1650 Angler with a 50 Rude outboard.
I can get it on nearly all the elecrtic motor only lakes as well as put it out on Erie with hardly a worry at all. Love them 3-5 footers in it for drifting up monsters. I set it up to troll and drift with very little change over time. 
I plan to keep this boat till the day I die.
I plan to get another boat next year, maybe a 21 foot, wide open, seats only and a 150 tiller steer.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

walleyguy... do they even make a 150hp tiller steer? if they do you better start lifting more than yager bombs so you can steer it


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that you can get 175 hp tiller motors now. That would be nuts. I think Ron Seelhoff is running one this year.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I wouldn't get the pull start model! lol


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

You ain't kiddin'.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

They do convert a 150 outbard tiller with a kit, similar to my kit with the ETEH.
Power Steering(Assist) is standard equipment package on them.
Man, a 150 tiller on a glorified 21 foot rowboat. Wouldn't that be the cats a$$.
Maybe in a year or 2, I make it happen.
For now I just have to worry how to pay for stinkin gas prices.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

WalleyeGuy said:


> .I plan to get another boat next year, maybe a 21 foot, wide open, seats only and a 150 tiller steer.


150 tiller steering


----------



## polar eyez (Jan 6, 2007)

I fish out of a 20 polarkraft which I love. I have been out in 6 footers and it did quite well. The 225 e-tec, and 9.9 kicker make it rather easy to get around and get down to those slow trolling speeds.


----------



## traveye72 (Feb 10, 2007)

I fish a single console 1750 Crestliner Fishhawk. I love the boat for all around fishing, but it sits so low in water I don't feel real comfortable on Lake Erie. I fish mainly around Kelly but I am broadeniing my horizons this year. Don't worry about hurting my feelings, cause I really want to know everyone's thoughts on this boat. Too small? Too low?

Traveye72


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

Quick quiz - without cheating/ looking it up - when a small craft advisory is posted what length qualifies as small craft? The answer to this question answers the initial question.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

there isnt a real definition for small craft, for when there is a small boat advisory for lake erie


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

A small craft warning is giving when wind speed are around 20-35 knots...


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

The Coast Guard identifies a "small craft" as being less than 33 feet under these circumstances.


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

I said I was going to post this but I couldnt figure out that when I updated my email address I needed to re-activate my account before I could upload pictures. So if 36 ft. is the beginning of a small craft advisory what does this qualify as???

12 footer w/ Spinning off of West Bay @ Kelleys IS. catching Smallmouth and Whitebass. (Her parents live and keep the boat on the Is. ) Im not trying to stray to far from the topic but I had to post this


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i checked the coast guard site and it doesnt say anything about the size limit under the small craft advisory 
this is what i found in the coast guard site under small craft advisory 


Small Craft - A small craft advisory is a warning issued by the National Weather Service to alert mariners to sustained (more than two hours) weather or sea conditions, either present or forecast, that might be hazardous to small boats. If a mariner notices a Small Craft Advisory pennant displayed he should determine immediately the reason by tuning his radio to the latest marine broadcast. Decision as to the degree of hazard will be left up to the boatman, based on his experience and size and type of boat. There is no legal definition of "small craft". The Small Craft Advisory is an advisory in Coastal Waters and Nearshore forecasts for sustained winds, frequent gusts, or sea/wave conditions, exceeding defined thresholds specific to geographic areas. A Small Craft Advisory may also be issued when sea or lake ice exists that could be hazardous to small boats.. It is issued when winds have reached, or are expected to reach within 12 hours, a wind speed up to 38 mph (33 knots).


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

This is the quote I found in Wikipedia....

The National Weather Service does not specifically identify what constitutes a "small craft," although the United States Coast Guard informally assigns the designation to boats with a total length of less than 33 feet (10 meters).

That quote was found at:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Small_craft_advisory

That's just what I was going by. So, in reality, you're right... there is no legal definition. Informally it is under 33ft.


----------



## Applied (Apr 13, 2004)

Does anyone have a Crestliner 1750 Fish Hawk that they use on Erie, I just got one that I would like to take to Erie but not sure what kind of water she will handle safely. I have a 115 along with a 9.9 kicker on it. It is a great inland boat and seems to handle rough water pretty good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

I have a lund in the same size. You have to watch the weather but you can go. I don't go out in anything more than a 1-3 waves. Because in the afternoon they are usually a little bit bigger. I have been cuaght in 4-5 befor you just have to be smart and use your head.


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

I owned a 17ft Viking LE 70HP tiller & I loved it! Crestliner had a great rough water ride! I owned my Crestliner from 1994 - 1997 and back then Ranger and Lund would beat you and Crestliner cut the water great! I havnt run these same boats now-a-days and Im sure they all have good rides with the new hulls but the Crestliner handled great! I fished in several tournaments in 4-8 foot conditions and it handled very well. One thing that worked in rough water was to lead the side of the bow into the wave; that boat was invincible when runing that way! Congrats!


----------



## traveye72 (Feb 10, 2007)

I have a 1750 crestliner and I was asking same question. From the feedback it appears that boat will do fine in Lake Erie. But I am still very cautious in regards to the weather forecasts and watching the skies. I don't intend to find out how well my boat handles 8ftr's. My main concern is with only a 60 horse merc how well can I manuever the rough conditions if needed. I reallly should get a kicker also just as backup.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

My rig is a Crestliner 1650 with 40 hp. Has marine radio, compass, gps, fishfinder, cell phone and all USCG requirements. It is a small boat for Erie but is also fishable if you carefully choose your days and learn to watch weather changes.

Forecasts 2' or less, winds from s, sw, w are pretty fishable. Be smart, don't get overly brave.....and cancel a trip or leave the water when it starts getting rough.

Learn to use the info available thru this site (forecasts, sat. pics, weather buoys) and you can make wise choices on which days to fish. Some parts of the lake (islands, Catawba, Huron) also provide natural cover from certain weather. The links off this site are excellent tools for picking days.

Safety first.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Just make sure the wind is out of a southery direction less than 15 knots and you shouldn't encounter anything more than 3's and that's if your way out. 

Just pick your days, monitor the weather channel and check it just prior to leaving, I have the NOAA lake forcast number programmed in my phone for up to the minute reports. 1-216-265-2370


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

i too have fished from a "small craft" 12 footer with a 6 hp ...for many years.. with my fater and uncle.. than in 88 graduated to a 16 foot runabout .. with a 65hp... and then from 2001 until last year we fished out of a 16 footer with a 25hp.....

before we had the high tech technology and use of the internet ...

back in the 80's and early 90's.... we only had the phone number for the NOAA and Dick Goddard to see if we would fish or NOT... and the general rule we had was 1 to 3 footers s to sw winds we would fish Lake erie...if not no go ...we go to Ladue...

Now we we are bit bolder.... i wouldnt say wiser.. just bolder...

With strom tracking along with all the great sites we can track a storms/radar and up to the mite specs and data we see/estimate how much time we have to fish.... but than again thats is only accuatre to id say 85%....... there has been a few times we were wrong and got lucky.. getting off the lake.. 

now we have a 21 with a big motor(250hp) footer but still have to see the forecasts on various sites and make a desision even though out boat can hande 4 to 5 footers with ease... its still dumb.. but i know i and my boat can hadle it if i had too... one has to know how to handle/drive one boat and know its limitaions.. some times we have to learn the hard way(not recommended)... but try to avoid it @ all costs.. cuz no fish or prize money it worth your or you crews life.....

Frank


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Unless you are on one of the ships you see cruising through, we all have to watch the forcasts and pick our days/hours on the lake. One of my first experiences on Lake Erie was a charter in the early 80's. A summer storm suddenly popped up and her fury cut loose. We made it in, roughed up a bit, but saw many smaller boats capsized on the way. She is very beautiful in many of our eyes, but she can bare her ugly fangs in a moment's notice. Just remember (and it cannot be said enough), *safety first*. That incident shook me up, and I'm glad I went through it, but there's something about her that keeps drawing me back. Now owning my first boat for Erie this year, I have to remind myself also. 

Agreed, no fish is worth the life of me or my crew.


----------



## traveye72 (Feb 10, 2007)

I did install a marine radio over the winter. And GPS/fishfinder. LMS 337 Anyone have any info regarding this fishfinder?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

The fishinder will serve you well, Lowrance IMO portrays "hooks" the best, you can tell a walleye from a sheaphead or smallmouth, and perch can be noticed easiely too. You do need to learn how to adjust your ping, color line and sensativity to maximize what you are marking, if you need help post on OGF for help. Once you see the Hook's you will know when your on the eyez.


----------



## On Erie (Apr 6, 2004)

Be safe on Erie, take all safety equipment, your life, or family's may depend on it one day.............


----------



## alighthouse (Jul 24, 2006)

Ohh for sure ezmarc's old yar craft was a sweet ride and yes it flew! 4 footer's @ 45 was smooth just got wet


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

I have a Crestliner Sportfish 1850 powered by a 90HP Evinrude with a Yamaha T8 kicker. I do not venture out on Erie if waves are more than 2-4. Because you know what they say... 2-4=6 footers. Would like to have more horse power for inland lakes and Lake Barkley but 90 HP is just right for Erie. Not too many days can I run at 38 MPH across Lake Erie.


----------



## fbcoachfisherman (Jun 9, 2006)

My boat is a 1800 Lund Fisherman. It has been a good all around boat for me. I recently learned Lund quit making the Fisherman. I suspect it was cutting in to the Tyee sales. It is a great boat and there seems to be a lot of them out there. Still shocked they quit making them. The picture below is a picture of her running across Lake St. Joseph (5 hours north of Thunder Bay, Ont.). I pay attention to the weather and respect Lady Erie. Got caught in the bay of Kelly's once in a bad storm, but luckily I was in the bay.

The smallest boat I was ever out in on Lake Erie was a 12' Boston Whaler with a Mercury 40 hp on the back. We went out of Fenwick and were North of West Sister (10 miles out). Pretty crazy when I think about it. Loved all the looks we were getting. Wasn't my boat and I'm not that crazy anymore.

Mike


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

My tournament boat for '07 is a Scout 22' Winyah Bay w/ 250 4 stroke Yamaha. Here's a link (I don't think the blonde is std. equip.) Mine's dark blue.

here's a link 

http://www.scoutboats.com/models/popup/221WB.html


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

"mine's dark blue" 
Are you talkin about the boat or the babe?  lol Looks like a fun boat!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

I've seen her red, but I think I'd leave town when she got purple. If she goes all the way to blue ... I'm movin in with you.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Jim, what tourney's are you fishing this year. 

Nice boat, those LTS type boats are bomb in rough water. You getting a kicker for it.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Jim is that a "bay style boat" or the new cross breed= bay style but deeper V hull... i heard those handle rough water well... more and more are showing up here in the great lakes... id love to see that boat fully rigged.. have ya recieved delivery yet.. got any pics of yours yet? i assume you have test driven one how are they in our neck of the woods(lake erie).

They should make the models(blonde, brunette or red head) availble for @ least one day standard option!!LOL



FRank


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

K gonefishin said:


> Jim, what tourney's are you fishing this year.
> 
> Nice boat, those LTS type boats are bomb in rough water. You getting a kicker for it.


Kevin, We're doing the LEWTs, Hog Fest & Braggin Rights and maybe some inlands with the boys. No kicker (bags), the 4 stroke will be OK with that.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

fishon said:


> Jim is that a "bay style boat" or the new cross breed= bay style but deeper V hull... i heard those handle rough water well... more and more are showing up here in the great lakes... id love to see that boat fully rigged.. have ya recieved delivery yet.. got any pics of yours yet? i assume you have test driven one how are they in our neck of the woods(lake erie).
> 
> They should make the models(blonde, brunette or red head) availble for @ least one day standard option!!LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

LOL That's good Jim, I'll take all 3 is what I would say, worry about the money later.  

Well Fishon and I are going to do a couple LEWT's and we always fish Hogfest. I told Tim (toolman) and Gary were new to this so don't whoop us to bad. Okay? 

Are you fishing then with your brother? Steve?


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Steve, so we'll have a choice on boats. questionable wind .. we'll go 33 Contender. We've been stuck in a donating rut, bout time we break out.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Jim Stedke said:


> They should make the models(blonde, brunette or red head) availble for @ least one day standard option!!LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least you didn't say you need a _*"How to"*_ manual


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Do you think the 33 will be big enough though.... maybe you should get a 40 footer just in case


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

> They should make the models(blonde, brunette or red head) availble for @ least one day standard option!!LOL


How do you guy's afford so many of those high maintenance options? I have one and can barely afford to run the boat!

I like that scout are you going to add a T-top and bimini? That's T-top not a tank top and bimini not bikini.... she'll want both or neither of course


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

K gonefishin said:


> Do you think the 33 will be big enough though.... maybe you should get a 40 footer just in case


 For a 40'er to go fast enought to suit Steve, they'd have to put those 250s back ther by the half dozen. (like that tug with 8 lined up on the transum.)


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Duckman,
Actually they marina decided they wanted a T top but when they called to add it, the boat had just left on the delivery truck. I rather have it without because of my limited storage situation. (that's kinda like saying it wouldn't fit in my garage w/ a T top)


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

work hard= play harder..love what ya do no matte what..r keys to everything ....plus knowing how to budget....

Jim , i bet your pumped about that new rig... I love to see how that baby fishes and runs.. we will see ya @ the tourneys either way im sure... I keep missin ya @ functions... Im sure we'll meet soon!!!

FRank


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

yes indeed. Very pumped but with the new hip, I've got to try and not let my million dollar enthusiasm override my 45,000 dollar hip. If you know what I mean.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

To bad you couldn't get glyde rydes I know they help my big behind out alot when it's bumpy, well all the time cause we drive as quick as we can without beating up the boat or the equipment, now that I have them they are coming with me when I get a new boat.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

You have the option of standing to run the 22' Winyah (and that's what I'll do) that helps, but I'm not going to a fire. Goin fast is fun though ... when conditions allow.


----------



## KI Jim (Aug 3, 2005)

I run a Lund Tyee 185 Gran Sport with a Merc 125. Awesome ride and seaworthiness for a small boat!
I have a place on Kellys and use it all around there from Labor Day to Memorial Day. In the Spring. I fish the reefs arounf Toledo Light (putting in at Bolles Harbor, MI). In the fall, I am off Monroe, MI for perch-and Lake St. Clair for perch and Muskies.

Jim


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Jim,

Standing is probably the best thing to do to soften a rough ride your right, even when running very hard in my boat I like to stand also. give you better perspective on what's next. 

I have never rode in a sweet fast CC boat, I bet it's a blast, one day I will I'm sure. 

I like those Triton LTS series, the 22 and 24 smash some serious rough water.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

I've been on Jeff Lash's 24 & Gary Zart's 22, both do an outstanding job. Better than I expected by far.


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

Late update - small craft is anything under 65 yes 65 feet. Check w/ Dick Goddard if you don't believe me Thje point is that if there are adverse conditions (high wind/ waves) there aren't any "safe" recreational boats.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Master Angler said:


> Late update - small craft is anything under 65 yes 65 feet.


That's what I've always heard.


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

This is from Wikpedia: The National Weather Service does not specifically identify what constitutes a "small craft," although the United States Coast Guard informally assigns the designation to boats with a total length of less than 33 feet (10 meters).

Goddard is an aptly named Dick. He has cost more marinas and bait stores money than any hurricane ever has with is unfounded warnings for boaters to stay off the lake and completely missed it when conditions nreally were severe.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i wouldnt believe dick goddard if he was standing in front of me with proof of any kind, in that sense any weather person


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

16' Lund Rebel with a 25 hp Johnson tiller and a 9.9 Johnson kicker. I generally only fish out of Cranberry Creek/Vermillion area and rarely venture more than two miles from shore. I won't even venture north unless it's 2's or less although if the bite is in real close we'll go 1-3's. As anyone who's fished the big lake more than once knows though, what the weatherman is sayin' vs. what the big lake is doin' can vary greatly - it can vary greatly from hour to hour. We've gotten caught a couple of times having to come back in 2-4's and once in bonafide 3-5's - it wasn't what I would call a pleasant ride but common sense and patience made them all a safe return.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Makes me fell good in a 14ft V! :T You have to be a weather man to fish some of our waters safley


----------



## esoxangler (Apr 1, 2005)

I fish out of an 18' beast of a tri-hull, which is super stable to fish out of and wide open. There's a 100 Evinrude for point a to b and a 9.9 Evinrude tiller. You can troll all day on 1 gallon of gas. Its a very seaworthy boat (been stuck out in 6'ers) but anything over 2' and she pounds water. There's an extra thick aluminum hull, and the added weight allows us to troll down to 1mph. I'd go out farther in a big deep v but would never sell this boat.:T :B


----------

